# 4th of July grillin



## WalterSC (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok folks time draws near when I am sure all of us will be hitting the grill . So I will start this one off , the main part of the meal will be Walter Burgers 1 inch thick burgers /cheese burgers stuffed with onions , cheese and anything elese every one wants. Brats boiled in beer and onions and butter, water melon , canatlope , beef BBQ beans, and some deserts , yea I know I will include pics for all to see. Am headed to Sams tomorrow to get everyting we need , might even throw on some corn too!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 24, 2007)

Well we, a group of my firends. always shoot off fireworks for my parents campground and the wife fixes us dinner while we get things ready.  Usually hamburgers and hotdogs.  She did buy some brats the other day so maybe thats whats on the menu.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 24, 2007)

What time do we eat Walt?    Sound's like a nice bill of fair.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 24, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> What time do we eat Walt?    Sound's like a nice bill of fair.



Yet to be decided I already got my 55 gallon smoker converted back to grill mode by putting 3 layers of heavy aluminium foil on the bottom for the coals , hey the more I get ready in advance the less I have to do the day of. Will start the brats boiling first then make the burgers say around 11AM get everything done the light the chimmneys with coal wait for the grill to get hot then start grilling . Its BOYB of course I aint supplying everthing, LOL!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 24, 2007)

Just so you know, if you can get your hands on a 30 gallon drum and cut in half it will fit in the bottom of your 55 gallon drum. Just yank it out and dump the ashes.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 24, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Just so you know, if you can get your hands on a 30 gallon drum and cut in half it will fit in the bottom of your 55 gallon drum. Just yank it out and dump the ashes.




Really well now I had not thought of that one thanks will have to hunt one of those now , thanks !!!  I have 2 more 55 gallon heavy barrels gonna make me a grill with more cooking area  as soon as I can find my welder friend.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 24, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Well we, a group of my firends. always shoot off fireworks for my parents campground and the wife fixes us dinner while we get things ready.  Usually hamburgers and hotdogs.  She did buy some rats the other day so maybe thats whats on the menu.



Okay, first tell me how you cook these and what do they taste like?

For me, the neighbors all get together in the street by me and we grill whatever anybody brings. After seeing Larrys wings and Witts BWBFM, I think I'll be cooking them!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 25, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3hzkdchc]Well we, a group of my firends. always shoot off fireworks for my parents campground and the wife fixes us dinner while we get things ready.  Usually hamburgers and hotdogs.  She did buy some rats the other day so maybe thats whats on the menu.



Okay, first tell me how you cook these and what do they taste like?

For me, the neighbors all get together in the street by me and we grill whatever anybody brings. After seeing Larrys wings and Witts BWBFM, I think I'll be cooking them![/quote:3hzkdchc]

   Forgot the B.  BRATS, sorry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 25, 2007)

lol!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 25, 2007)

Probably gona do some pulled pork for the extended family around 60 or so. Probably 3 - 4 butts, cole slaw, and have others supply the rest.
We will be doin our redneck fireworks after dark, [smilie=a_holyshit.gif] 

(note to self check the charge on all 3 fire extinguishers :twisted: )


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 26, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":qgvkf12p][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":qgvkf12p]Well we, a group of my firends. always shoot off fireworks for my parents campground and the wife fixes us dinner while we get things ready.  Usually hamburgers and hotdogs.  She did buy some rats the other day so maybe thats whats on the menu.



Okay, first tell me how you cook these and what do they taste like?

For me, the neighbors all get together in the street by me and we grill whatever anybody brings. After seeing Larrys wings and Witts BWBFM, I think I'll be cooking them![/quote:qgvkf12p]

   Forgot the B.  BRATS, sorry.[/quote:qgvkf12p]

I know Bill, I was just busting your ball$!


----------

